
Show HN: Keyword Generator – keyword research for non-SEOs - rakefire
https://keywordgenerator.net/
======
Deleriumm
This looks good. Bookmarked it. Will definitely use it before starting my next
side project.

------
SimonB_
Good work so far!

Some suggestions:

\- Export to Google sheet

\- API integration

\- Choose language & location

